# Mobile delta Cats?



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

has any one ever catfished the mobile delta with success


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

I havn't fished for catfish lately, but used to catch a good many. I mainly fished from Cliff's landing north and did the best with channels and blues along the main river where a creek or lake entered it or where two rivers converged. There are also a good many flat heads, but I didn't catch many in the main river (at least on the lower end). There are a few camping locations along the river that make for a fun weekend trip of running lines. 

Look up outdoor alabama and go to the management area section. There are two WMA's for the delta and the maps will show the camping locations.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i did read them articles, they seemed pretty informative thanx for the help..


----------

